# Heat rash from my seat ...



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

How common is this? I went from driving 2 hours a day to two hours in the morning and three hours in the evening. Took me a week to match up the heat rash to the contour of my car seat.


----------



## Hondaguy7643 (Apr 18, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> How common is this? I went from driving 2 hours a day to two hours in the morning and three hours in the evening. Took me a week to match up the heat rash to the contour of my car seat.


Sure that's a rash or is it hives from the stress of dealing with Ubers crap wages?


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Yet another perk of driving people around for money.

You don't want to know about the heat rash I've gotten from sitting in a car seat 12 straight hours in the Arizona heat.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I do. Do I just stop driving for a week?


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Gold Bond is your friend.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

UberUnderwear ... wicks away moisture as you sit helpless waiting in vain for surge pings ...

I Ubered in my pajamas these last two days. Flannel plaid PJ bottoms were all I could put up with on my delicate skin on my round trip jaunt Sacto to Palo Alto. I'm sure I fit right in, and was probably setting a trend ... LOL. I even had to get out of the car twice to reveal my excellent taste in golfing-style ugly plaid nightwear to some passengers with luggage.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

I sit on a normal size bedroom pillow in a high quality (all cotton 300+ thread count) pillowcase that's the same color as my leather seats. No one notices it, by butt doesn't get sore - and most importantly, I'm not wearing out the seat. I hate the look of 'worn' leather in a car.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> How common is this? I went from driving 2 hours a day to two hours in the morning and three hours in the evening. Took me a week to match up the heat rash to the contour of my car seat.


As a rule, it should take no more than 2 days to match up the heat rash to the contour of your seat.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Gold bond powder...good for what ales ya
Edit: only reg strength


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

You sure its heat rash??

A skin condition caused by blocked sweat ducts and trapped sweat beneath the skin.
Heat rash usually goes away on its own. Use of A/C and lightweight clothing can help.

Self-treatment
*Soothing remedies: *Menthol through the skin
*Other treatments: *Lanolin to the affected area

https://www.google.com/search?q=hea...9i57j69i60&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> How common is this? I went from driving 2 hours a day to two hours in the morning and three hours in the evening. Took me a week to match up the heat rash to the contour of my car seat.


Search Amazon for "Beaded Driver Seat" most cabbies here have them and swear by them.










Even if slipped under your own seat cover they greatly increase air and blood circulation


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> How common is this? I went from driving 2 hours a day to two hours in the morning and three hours in the evening. Took me a week to match up the heat rash to the contour of my car seat.


It's one reason I actually don't like leather in car seats in Houston. I do have leatherette seat covers for protection but mine has ventilation holes and I have a special seat cushion anyway because of my back (coccyx seat cushion although actually it's my sacrum that was fractured).

I have been known to put a tissue between my boobs in my cleavage when it gets hot and humid here...


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

It's officially boob sweat season.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> You sure its heat rash??
> 
> A skin condition caused by blocked sweat ducts and trapped sweat beneath the skin.
> Heat rash usually goes away on its own. Use of A/C and lightweight clothing can help.
> ...


If the heat rash gets infected then neosporin might be a good idea. If it doesn't work then a doc visit would be in order.

As far as ointments the best thing I've found for irritation and protecting chafed skin is diaperene. Get the old formula which is really white and sticky. Use a paper towel or something to spread it on and don't get it anywhere else.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

You might like this product. Im ordering it next week just for the sake of better lumber support that i dont get from my seat.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00D5J7SSK/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Search Amazon for "Beaded Driver Seat" most cabbies here have them and swear by them.
> 
> View attachment 11332
> 
> ...


Er..um..most of the problem was where my personal spare tire met my ... Er...um... and where the seatbelt leaned on my hip.


----------



## cityjohn (Aug 4, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I even had to get out of the car twice to reveal my excellent taste in golfing-style ugly plaid nightwear to some passengers with luggage.


As long as everything matches you're good. Be coordinated!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

UberJammies. Dog wandered into the photo shoot, and lay down.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> UberJammies. Dog wandered into the photo shoot, and lay down.
> 
> View attachment 11383


^^^
Awwwwww!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Search Amazon for "Beaded Driver Seat" most cabbies here have them and swear by them.
> 
> View attachment 11332
> 
> ...


^^^
Yeah, but you sit on that thing for a couple of hours and you start speaking with an Indian accent.


----------

